# Funny Story time !



## Wylde (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, years ago I had a DSH Calico female. I called her Tinker, because she was always into something, playing with it she "Tinkered" with everything, opening doors, cupboards etc etc. One of her favorite pastimes was playing with rolled up socks, carried them around and just acted like they were monster mice that kept waking from the dead. :crazy

Well, one day a "well to do" lady from the neighborhood came by as I was pulling into my driveway. She wanted to talk about Avon and a charity she was on at the time. So I asked her in.

As I shut the door behind us, I saw Tinker, streaking across the living room like her tail was on fire. Seconds later she returned running the other direction, it was at this time I noticed something huge and white in the cats mouth. I ASSumed it was another rolled up sock and promptly told the giggling lady that my cat loves wads of rolled up cloth. Well, all giggling stopped when my cat proudly pranced out into the livingroom with her "kill" in her mouth and dropped it at our feet. The well to do lady said, " Ummm somehow I dont think thats a sock" :angel

I look down and lo and behold, there is a string hanging from this ball of cotton. I walk into the bathroom to notice my newly bought Costco sized box of Tampons had been broken into and EVERY ONE shredded and fluffed out, thru out the house I was finding Tampons everywhere !

The well to do lady promptly excused herself so I could dream about beating my cat :crazy

Geez, dont cats realize how expensive those things are???8)


----------



## Leesa (Jun 13, 2010)

HAHAHAHAA!!! That hilarious!! Cats are awsome!! And no they don't get the expensive thing! But that is sooooo funny!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Tinkers cycle*

Maybe it was Tinkers 
of the month., ;-) funny story!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL.....cats have no shame, do they? :lol:


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's the manufacturers that are to blame. Why do they make tampons in the same shape of mice? Sheesh, they should write a warning on the box for those who have cats at home! ;-)


----------

